# (IA) QAA Yellow Male No Lean Mac



## Mike Colgan (Oct 9, 2004)

Sand Valley's Blew Star has an open 2nd,4th and 2 jams. He won a 48 dog qual. Good looking nice size male with a ton of drive and excellent marking. He is usually in the Troy, Missouri or Central Illinois area. Sire:FC Smith's Blew By You Dam:MHR HRCH Sand Valley's Sunny Superstar Hips LR-157625E27M-PI Elbows LR-EL39697M54-PI Cerf LR-51667/2008-53. Scott Butler 309-627-7298 319-759-5142 [email protected]
[IMG]http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t236/mike2c/Tug/PC291207.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t236/mike2c/Tug/PC291189.jpg[/IMG]


----------

